# Chrome effect powder coating wheels



## sir sid (Dec 20, 2007)

Any had this done and wish to comment ? I'd ideally like to hear from people that have had this done on a set of wheels for some time now and hear how well they hold up.
Many thanks


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

looking at this myself anyone have any input.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Once powder coating chips its a pain trying to rectify this, if its not sorted the water can get behind the powder coat and make it worse.

Im not a big fan of powder coating at all for cars, petrol on it can ruin it. 

Painting is harder and more work but lasts longer if it's done well, i'm wanting one set of my alloys in black/smoke chrome so some input would help me as well.

Can smoke/black chrome come in paint colours ?


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

I just wanna know if the chrome powder coating gives the same affect as true chroming.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

From the pictures iv seen yes they do.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Take a look at the RS in the studio. It won't look like chrome, but more like a hyper silver.


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm ok not what im after really I have these rims








And wanna make them look as much like these as possible









But if polishing isnt possible and chrome powder is more shiny silver then mirror than il have to change my idea.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

probably easier to have them refurbed as polished alloy, and clearcoated, than chroming..


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

had my centers chrome powder coated and the rims polished, not had any problems with them


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

@CraigQQ
Id prefer polished but the only company I can find that would strip them and polish have said they cant do it as they cant get the polisher in between the spokes and the outer rim.
@gar1380
how do u find the powder chrome is it spot on or a bit off


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

shiffty said:


> @CraigQQ
> Id prefer polished but the only company I can find that would strip them and polish have said they cant do it as they cant get the polisher in between the spokes and the outer rim.
> @gar1380
> how do u find the powder chrome is it spot on or a bit off


slightly off, you cant see your face in it but in my opinion very good, i will be going to get my rocker covers done on my car as soon as i can too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry I thought they were split rims, the look like it'd be possible to split them (although no bolts, but looks like 2 parts welded together)


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> sorry I thought they were split rims, the look like it'd be possible to split them (although no bolts, but looks like 2 parts welded together)


they are split rims that photo was in the process of rebuilding them 
:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that was aimed at shiffty sorry.. as he said they can't get the polisher between the rim and spokes.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had several sets of wheels powder coated.
I have had smoked chrome on most of them. It is, despite what others say, VERY hard wearing and needs only minimal cleaning to keep it looking great.
My GTO wheels looked better after two years of all weather abuse than some of the fancy chrome or owrse polished one did after less than 6 months.
I also had the tyres changed, albeit by the powder coaters themselves, with no damage to the rims.
It does NOT however look like polished wheels or chrome wheels butr has a look all of its own. I have powder coated engine parts on TT engines and trust me they hold up no problems at all.
ming the Powder coating fan


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I had mine powder coated in chrome about 9 months ago and they have been fine, the firm I used was the www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk they are a national company, I used the branch in Fareham.

As they were when they went in.










As picked up.





































Sealed with Wolfs rim shield, 2 coats of Swissvax Autobahn and Wolfs Black Out on the tyres.










Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

shiffty said:


> hmm ok not what im after really I have these rims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love those rims!!!!:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmm dont think powder coating will give me the effect im after guess I will have to come up with another plan.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Ming said:


> I have had several sets of wheels powder coated.
> I have had smoked chrome on most of them. It is, despite what others say, VERY hard wearing and needs only minimal cleaning to keep it looking great.
> My GTO wheels looked better after two years of all weather abuse than some of the fancy chrome or owrse polished one did after less than 6 months.
> I also had the tyres changed, albeit by the powder coaters themselves, with no damage to the rims.
> ...


It does depend on how well they were powder coated and i have had chips in them from stones etc. Its not easy to rectify it because it powder coated.

This is the colour im thinking of having one set of my alloys, smoke chrome with a polished lip. They will be used in summer with aluminium wax for its protection.


----------

